# Texas Charity Tournament



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Myself and some other like minded skiff lovers throw a tournament in POC, TX every September called Borracho Pescador. 

This year's edition, Borracho Pescador Ocho, is Sept 19-21. It's a two day catch and release tournament with 100% of proceeds going to charity. We'll have both fly fishing and bait/artificial divisions. No cash payouts as this is a charity deal, but we'll have some great donated prizes for our winners. 

Our charity of choice is Casting 4 a Cure. Casting 4 a Cure is a loose band of compadres and compatriots who fly fish and fundraise to find a cure for Rett Syndrome. We have pulled together many of the fly fishing industry's leaders and they have taken on the cause like it is their own. 

This tournament has changed over the years, from an opportunity for friends to get away for a long weekend of fishing and escaping the daily grind, to our reinvention in 2016, when we made the choice to make giving back an equally important part of our mission. Since then, we have raised nearly $100,000 for our cause. Additionally, in 2017, we redirected some of the B.P. monies raised to help support the Texas Coastal Communities who were devastated by the effects of Hurricane Harvey, which made landfall just one month prior to B.P. Seís on the Texas Coast. 

I figured there would be some on here that would like to be involved, cost is $350/person or $1000 for corporate sponsorship which includes two spots. Costs include tournament, dinners/drinks, swag bag. We'll have prizes, auctions, and a raffle. 


We'll be having sign up and informational happy hours in the coming weeks:

Wed, July 24th
Chimy's (Marfa Room)
Fort Worth, TX 

Thurs August 1st
Bayou City Angler
Houston, TX

Sun Sept 8th
Tailwaters
Dallas, TX

It's a really special weekend, please reach out to me if you have any questions about getting involved.

www.borrachopescador.com to sign up or get more details.
www.casting4acure.org


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Great event, see y’all again this year


----------

